# Nu dau de familia mea



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

"Nu dau de familia mea."

Presupun că asta frază e ceva asemănător cu "I can't reach/get my familiy."

Toate cele bune.


----------



## farscape

Corect 

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

sau "Nu reuşesc să o găsesc."


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc JoAnne van Heff.


----------

